# Keine Steuernummer angezeigt (ISP3 Billing)



## Quest (8. Sep. 2012)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Billing Plugin für ISP3.
Soweit funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur habe ich keine UST-ID, daher muss meine Steuernummer auf der Rechnung stehen.
Eingetragen in der Konfiguration habe ich sie, es erscheint aber nur eine leere Angabe UST ID auf der Rechnung (klar, hab ja keine angegeben), aber keine Steuernummer.
Mit den PDF-Templates steig ich noch nicht so ganz durch. Wo muss ich denn da im default_dark Template anpacken um die Steuernummer anzuzeigen?

PS: Ein klasse Feature wäre noch ein Storno bereits finalisierter Rechnungen.
Ich kann sie ja nicht als PDF generieren ohne sie zu finalisieren. Wenn dann was nicht passt werd ich sie nicht mehr los.
Oder spricht etwas dagegen, dass ich sie dann einfach aus der DB lösche?


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2012)

Die Steuernummer wird normalerweise nicht in Rechnungen angezeigt, da dies leicht missbraucht werden kann, daher nehmen die meisten Firmen die USTID. Due einfachste Lösung ist dass Du Deine Steuernummer bei ustid einträgts und dann im language editor einfach die Benennung in der Rechnung änderst. Alternativ kannst Du auch das Rechnungstemplate ändern, es liegt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/billing/templates/pdf_invoice/default_dark/make_pdf_invoice.php und hat eine Funktion Footer() welche den Footer erstellt, wenn Du dort die Zeile:

$column3_text .= $this->lng('vat_id_txt').': '.$company['vat_id']."\n";

in:

$column3_text .= 'Steuernummer: '.$company['tax_id']."\n";

änderst, dann steht dort die Steuernummer.



> PS: Ein klasse Feature wäre noch ein Storno bereits finalisierter Rechnungen.
> Ich kann sie ja nicht als PDF generieren ohne sie zu finalisieren. Wenn dann was nicht passt werd ich sie nicht mehr los.
> Oder spricht etwas dagegen, dass ich sie dann einfach aus der DB lösche?


Dafür gibt es die proforma Rechnungen die Du dann in eine normale Rechnung umwandeln kannst. Eine finalisierte Rechnung darf in nicht löschebar sein, da zu dem Zeitpunkt der Rechnung bereits eine eindeutige und fortlaufende Rechnungsnummer zugewiesen wurde.

Du kannst sie durchaus manuell aus der DB löschen, dann müssen aber neben der Rechnung auch die Rechnungsitems gelöscht werden und Du musst die Rechnungsnummer in den Firmeneinstellungen um eins herabsetzen.


----------

